# sact. turkeyday ride



## sensor (Nov 22, 2008)

starts around 9am thanksgiving day at the towe car museum(2200 Front Street, Sacramento, CA)
if anyone needs further information you can get it from collegecyclery(2760 21st St. Sacramento, CA 916-456-2042)


----------

